# Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur



## oeufmollet (3 Juin 2014)

Salut tout le monde

J'ai l'impression que ce problème est un "classique", il n'empêche que je ne trouve pas de solution.

Deja niveau contexte, ça le fait sur mes 2 macs qui ont à peu près 7 ans, là je suis sur l'imac 2.4GHz (20pouces mi-2007), Os X 10.8.5 (pas possible de faire mieux sur cette génération), et c'est pareil sur le macbook blanc acheté à qq mois près en même temps. Niveau internet, j'ai une livebox blanche, mais ça le fait aussi chez mes parents qui utilisent un routeur netgear avec une connexion pas orange (ça doit être sfr de mémoire). Je n'ai rien changé niveau config réseau depuis un sacré bail.

Quand j'essaie d'accéder à certaines pages, j'ai donc le message "safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur". Ca le fait sur n'importe quelle page, aussi bien sur des pages protégées type sites de banques, qu'ici (j'ai eu du mal à me connecter au forum alors que la page du site macbidouille marchait très bien), sur des sites de news, de shopping, bref pas de jaloux de ce coté là.
Si je vais voir ailleurs qq minutes avant de revenir, ça peut remarcher. Bref, complètement aléatoire.

J'ai fait ce we une réinit complète de safari, pas mieux. Le système est à jour. Et je n'ai que Safari ouvert actuellement, aucun autre logiciel ouvert, pas de téléchargement en cours, la boxtv est éteinte, bref y a que safari qui utilise la connexion réseau. J'ai aussi fait pour la forme une réparation des autorisations, et une vérif des disques durs, pas de soucis.

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur, il y a encore qq semaines ça ne le faisait que sur le macbook chez mes parents (peut-etre que ça l'aurait fait ici mais je ne l'utilise pas ici), maintenant ça le fait chez moi avec l'imac aussi donc ça commence à m'agacer. 

Merci, à+tard


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

oeufmollet a dit:


> Salut tout le monde
> 
> J'ai l'impression que ce problème est un "classique", il n'empêche que je ne trouve pas de solution.
> 
> ...


perso ça me le fait de temps à autre sur Safari et Chrome ( depuis 10.9.3 )
assez souvent en ce moment
a la deuxième tentative ça marche
mais bon chez moi la 7eme Cie filtre tout
toujours des bruits de bottes à Bangkok...
wait and see


----------



## oeufmollet (3 Juin 2014)

Je vais peut-être poser une question con, mais ça peut pas être la carte wifi qui commence à donner des signes de fatigue après 7 ans de bons et loyaux services ? vu que c'est purement aléatoire, ça vient pas de la box, sur 2 ordis du même age ...)

Non je ne cherche pas d'excuse pour les remplacer (surtout que je sais pas trop par quoi les remplacer, si je devais le faire ... un seul portable costaud ? un portable light + un mini ? un portable light + un hackintosh ?)


----------



## oeufmollet (3 Juin 2014)

Pour info, je me suis mis en ethernet (en coupant le wifi), le problème est toujours là.

Sinon, comme conseillé sur un autre forum, j'ai lancé DNSChangerRemovalTool, qui n'a rien trouvé.


----------



## oeufmollet (4 Juin 2014)

Bon, si je ne trouve pas mieux, je vais tenter une reinstall complete avec formatage.
Problème, je n'ai que le Lion dans mon AppStore, alors que j'avais acheté le Mountain Lion vu qu'il est installé sur les 2 macs.
Donc je vais deja tenter une reinstall de Lion Toutcourt sur le macbook, on verra ce que ça donne (le temps de télécharger l'install, préparer la clé usb d'upgrade, et faire du ménage sur l'ordi avant le format)

EDIT > en fait c'est le 10.7.5 que j'ai sur le macbook, et le 10.8.5 sur l'imac, donc même pas la meme version des 2 cotés. Bizarre


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

bizarre cette affaire
Si je pige 
mac 1 et mac2 ont ce couac safari  chez toi ( FAI A)
et Mac 2 aussi sur FAI B ( parents)


histoire de voir si les fichiers OS ou session  réglages reseaux sont bancals
tester une AUTRE session neuve  ( ou même via invité)
ET d'autres navigateurs ( sur plusieurs sessions)


note qu'une reinitialisation safari peut se faire de plein de manieres , depuis  menu safari  jusqu'à  reinitialisation en dur  via déplacement de fichiers via  finder


----------



## oeufmollet (5 Juin 2014)

@pascalformac : bien résumé

 Pour info, même soucis sur Firefox.

 Par contre hier, j'ai éteint qq minutes puis rallumé la box, ça a l'air de remarcher, mais pour combien de temps ... Pas eu trop le temps de tester sérieusement depuis hier soir, on verra ce weekend.

 Pour l'idée de nouvelle session, pourquoi pas en effet, si le pb réapparait rapidement, je testerai aussi


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

ca sent à fond le probleme reseau
restera à voir où 
( session , OS, ou matosses ( mac ou box) , "ouiphi/ etherpasnet",  "murdefeu" etc etc)


----------



## oeufmollet (9 Juin 2014)

Bon, j'ai rebooté la LiveBox proprement (pas un reboot sauvage initié par la boxtv qui fait un caca nerveux de temps en temps), et apparemment ça va mieux.
 On verra avec le temps si un pti "reboot sanitaire" suffit de temps en temps, c'est pas rigolo mais au moins ça coute pas cher (au pire je reboot le soir avant de me coucher, le lendemain ça sera bon)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

ca sent vraiment les reglages reseaux à revoir , et comme chaque FAI ou box a ses particularités et exigences
voir les fils specifiquement_ norange liveboxeux_


----------



## Jeep22220 (11 Février 2018)

Idem, je ne parviens pas à accéder à mon site.   https://emmanuelgodillonphotos.fr

Merci de m'expliquer sans trop de jargon technique, je ne suis pas bon


----------



## peyret (11 Février 2018)

Sur Firefox 58 non plus.... si çà peut te rassurer !


----------



## Jeep22220 (11 Février 2018)

Donc?


----------



## peyret (11 Février 2018)

Jeep22220 a dit:


> Donc?



Le problème est sur le site, je suppose...
tu peux te connecter sur le "Google" ?


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2018)

@Jeep22220
Si tu es sûr de ton lien, c'est un problème des serveurs de ton hébergeur. Il faut voir sur son site officiel s'il n'y a pas un problème local, mais ici on ne pourra rien pour toi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Février 2018)

Bonjour, pour moi le lien est bon. 
Photographe autodidacte...[emoji39]


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2018)

C'est bien un problème de serveur de l'hébergeur, car c'est accessible maintenant.


----------



## Jeep22220 (6 Mars 2018)

C'est réglé  merci


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

Jeep22220 a dit:


> C'est réglé merci


Si tu le dis, c'est bien, mais là pour moi en ce moment c'est une page blanche !


----------

